# MP "face" soap base



## candice19 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Which MP soap base do you think is best to use as a facial cleanser?  I was thinking Castille, or Aloe, but I really am not sure.

Or do you think I'm better off using GM or Shea and leaving out FOs and colorant, and adding maybe EOs?

Thanks!


----------



## carolynp (Jul 26, 2009)

I suppose it depends on what you want your facial soap to do. If you have oily skin you may want to put some clay and lemon EO into the base of your choice. I just purchased an organic M&P castille base from Organic Creations, I find Shea Butter to be of great benifit to the skin,so a base high in olive oil and you adding the shea  will give yu a great facial soap.


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 26, 2009)

I use my shea butter soap, i get it from wsp and i think its wonderful, shea butter has some wonderful qualities....


----------



## Manda (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Candice,

My first choice would be GM but really I think any of those bases would be fine for making facial bars.

As for scent and colour I personally prefer an unscented and uncoloured facial bar.  I prefer not to use EO or FO in bars to be used on the face because the face can be much more sensitive than hands and body in a lot of people. And a lot of the time I think people see the lack of additives as a good thing - they may seem simpler or more natural and thus better for skin.

Well there's my 2 cents.  :wink:


----------



## Ms.Missy (Jul 27, 2009)

um i'm totally new but what does FO, EO, GM stand for?  

thx


----------



## Manda (Jul 27, 2009)

FO = fragrance oil
EO = essential oil
GM = goats milk  (I started out thinking this was genetically modified and wondered what all the hype about genetically modified soap was about...!   )

There's a big long list of what all the abbreviations mean in the Introduction Forum, several items down called "Sticky: The Definition thread" which you might find helpful too as there certainly are quite a few!  :wink:


----------



## Ms.Missy (Jul 27, 2009)

THX Manda!


----------



## candice19 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses!  I'm still undecided if I want to use GM, Shea, or OO.  Just today I was talking to someone who is allergic to Titanium Dioxide, which would rule out GM or Shea.  And I also have a customer who loves the GM as a facial soap.  But at the same time, I know you can't make a product for everybody.  

Obviously, I have to test to see which I like best.  I was kinda hoping there is a quick solution, but is there ever?? lol


----------



## Manda (Jul 29, 2009)

Or.. just a thought.. you could have a facial soap _range_ - some GM some OO etc so something for everyone...?


----------

